

Ask HN: How effective is dual-n-back in increasing intelligence? - hotshot


======
sp332
For general intelligence, little to none. [http://www.gwern.net/DNB%20meta-
analysis](http://www.gwern.net/DNB%20meta-analysis) The good news is, you tend
to get better at whatever you practice. So you should find a "game" that's
similar to what you want to do and play that :)

